# Strawberry



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

went To Strewberry 5/14/15, the wind came up bad at 10:30 so that was the end of or fishing day. I hope no one got hurt.
we got 1 Koke 5 rainbows and 3 cuts. got one bow 22" long, boy was he a fighter, I had a hard time getting him in the boat,
The Koke was 3 lbs

https://www.facebook.com/Remo707/videos/o.115194775176216/854163744650267/?type=2&theater
https://www.facebook.com/bryan.olsen.73/videos/o.115194775176216/1119946958031992/?type=2&theater


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice fish. Hope to head up there next weekend to get in on the action.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow! that's quiet the fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

We went fishing Saturday, May 16th. Boated 3 Kokes, 3 cutties and 1 rainbow. Snow/rain/wind took us off the lake around 11:00.


----------

